# Struggling with insurance



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi all

Struggling with insurance right now if anyone can help or has any suggestions I've been grafting for a while now to afford my dream car and its happened and its on it way to me picking up start of August being a 1999 R34GTR Vspec spec I will include below 

I have had multiple 'fast' 'modified' cars previous to this in order of had and owned, they have always had their mods declared also been with Adrian Flux for majority of them,
JZX100 Chaser circa 450bhp
JZX100 Twin turbo chaser circa 500bhp
Nissan Silvia S15 350bhp+
Nissan S14a 300bhp
Toyota Glanza 

Trying to insure a R34 GTR? well its a joke, now i understand its a rare car that is appreciating in value and I understand the one I have is modified no different to the others but Im being slapped with £7-8k of quotes? To which when rang most don't seem interested at all at even helping me 

I mean insurance is a risk I understand and shit happens from time to time which I hope no one ever need to claim on thier pride and joys worked hard for. Can anyone help with regards to looking at my past history of vehicles and actually look to source a sensible quote, Im under no illusions that it will cost for a agreed value or even ANY policy right now but August is fast approaching and Im not having any joy at all right now. I had a quote from Flux on an 2013 GTR for sub £1k with modifications?

Companies tried via direct phone calls
AIB (£7k per year not bothered when rang took 4 days to get a reply after they 'found' my quote) shocked as they have a gleaming presence here

Adrian Flux (near £7k again) couldn't help with a multi car policy either which i tried incorporating my house insurance with too 

A-plan insurance (didn't even get to a quote as when asked I was told they dont insure under 28yr olds?)

Now I dont have a reg for the vehicle currently as its on a boat but will do soon enough if it helps to which Im sure maybe hindering me right now 

I'll leave my details below of the vehicle and myself incase any companies on here can have another look or try better for me. Id like someone to take some money off me for piece of mind each year over and over haha

Im 27 
clean UK license held for 10 years
no points 
no convictions
no criminal record
never claimed on any kind of insurance
have access to multiple company vehicles
Nottingham NG3 postcode or NG23 can be stored garaged and alarmed at either address permanently
secure alarmed garaged parking
less than 1500 miles per year 

Spec of the vehicle incoming
Year: 1999 
Skyline R34 GTR 
V Spec 
45,754km 
Colour: Active Red 

Engine: 
HKS camshaft Inlet and Exhaust264 
HKS metal head gasket 
TRUST Racing blow off valve 
NISMO reinforced engine mount 

Turbo
TRUST T 517 Z twin turbine TRUST reinforcement 
actuator 

Fuel System 
SARD 660 cc injector 
NISMO large capacity fuel pump 

Cooling
TRUST 3 layer intercooler TRUST inter cooler 
piping 
TRUST element moving oil cooler 

Exhaust 
HKS super power flow 
NISMO large capacity air flow meter 
HKS front pipe 
HKS metal 
catalyzer KAKIMOTO muffler 

Suspension 
TEIN HA Coilovers 
M-DEVICE front and rear 
IKEYA FORMULA tension rod 
IKEYA FORMULA front upper link 
IKEYA FORMULA front lower arm 
CUSCO rear upper link 

Drivetrain 
NISMO G - MAX twin plate clutch 
NISMO light weight flywheel 

Braking 
ENDLESS 6 pot front brake caliper 
ENDLESS 370 ***966; front brake rotor 
ENDLESS 4 pot rear brake caliper 
ENDLESS 343 Ø rear brake rotor 
ENDLESS stainless steel mesh brake hose 
ENDLESS brake pad 
CUSCO Master Cylinder stopper 

Wheels and Tyres
RAYS VOLK RACING TE37SL 18 inch 10.5J + 15 wheel 
POTENZA S-04 pole position 265 / 35-18 tire 

Electrical 
AGY present car matching computer 
HKS EVC boost 
controller HKS turbo timer 
PIVOT boost total 

If anyone has any extra suggestions or any advice I welcome it

thanks


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you tried the other two forum sponsors on here? Also try Competition Car Insurance (CCI?) I found them reasonable when quoting on my R35 with track day use. Also try Sky. 

Can you insure an R34 with a mainstream insurer such as Admiral? I've always found them to be cheapest but I know it's probably a nightmare with a car as modified as yours. 

Congrats on sorting a car anyway, hope you get it sorted as I know how stressful it is come insurance time!


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

-SeanS said:


> Have you tried the other two forum sponsors on here? Also try Competition Car Insurance (CCI?) I found them reasonable when quoting on my R35 with track day use. Also try Sky.
> 
> Can you insure an R34 with a mainstream insurer such as Admiral? I've always found them to be cheapest but I know it's probably a nightmare with a car as modified as yours.
> 
> Congrats on sorting a car anyway, hope you get it sorted as I know how stressful it is come insurance time!


thanks Sean yeah its hardworked for to be honest my fault completely i never checked insurance which is proving a pain.

Ive not tried the above will give them a go although i bet they will come back the same 

funny you should say admiral, I went on compare the market and they came in at £1800 surprisingly, this may be an option but when companies specialise in such cars I'd prefer to send the business to them as they know the kind of car and driver I'd hope, although so far Im wrong with this assumption


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I find it very strange your quotes are so high.

It must be because of your age.

I just had a quote from AIB who is using Hiscox and they are insuring a heavily modified porsche turbo a heavily modified r34 gtr and an Bmw m2 for 3k agreed value too.

I'm 37 with 6 points and had a non fault accident 4 months ago.

Try pace ward. That's who i am with at the moment and they quoted me 3300 for the above.

Speak to Jack tell him i sent you maybe he will look after you.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It's based upon your age, but also the BHP output over and above stock. It's done on % increase. (Which is stupid but insurance are basing it on the 280ps stock figure)

It is a combination of mods and your age.

(Plus the cost of the increase in value for 34s)

To give you an idea, i pay less than £1k on the 34 (im 35), and £400 a year for the r35

All FC insurances policies.

I guess your going to have to get on the phone and dial around.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Ashleyishiding, I have messaged you.

Carlie


----------



## tarris93 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'd also recommend trying Pace Ward.

I paid about £1000 for my slighty modded GTT at 24. A GTR was the same price as the policy was taken out with wrong model, corrected to a GTT and there was no price difference.


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

thanks for your suggestions people

Spoke with A-plan today to which it might be sorted thanks for messaging me Carlie, Jamie has been very helpful

thanks


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

You are very welcome Ashleyishiding - Glad we could help

Have a good evening

Carlie


----------



## chrisgtr35 (Jan 29, 2017)

Pace ward are fantastic 
Unbeatable prices and if it comes to claiming are great
I had to claim because my windscreen got smashed on my old evo and the screen is a pain to get hold of
They agreed for Mitsubishi to supply it even though it was double the price


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Sky
Pace Ward
AIB


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

And???

Interested to hear these "improved" quotes.


----------

